# Thiết bị định vị ô tô tại Hà Nội ưu đãi khủng



## Bachviettech (6/3/21)

*KHUYẾN MÃI HẤP DẪN THIẾT BỊ ĐỊNH VỊ Ô TÔ TẠI HÀ NỘI*






 Định vị ô tô S2 siêu nhỏ gọn






 Giá trọn bộ chỉ *1.200.000 VNĐ*






 Miễn phí phần mềm 1 năm đầu tiên






 Miễn phí sim 3G






 Miễn phí lắp đặt tận nơi






 Miễn phí giao hàng toàn quốc

*Định vị ô tô tại Hà Nội* hiện nay khá hot trên thị trường. Bởi nó trở thành nhu cầu thiết yếu với những ai có nhu cầu. Do đó, nếu quý vị có nhu cầu sở hữu hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi. *Hotline: 0902 247 699* luôn sẵn sàng đồng hành cùng quý vị.





*1. Mua định vị ô tô tại Hà Nội bạn nhận được gì*
Mọi định vị ô tô tại Hà Nội của Việt Tech đều định vị rõ số nhà, tên đường, ngõ hẻm…. Đặc biệt có các lợi ích sau:

- Giúp các công ty, doanh nghiệp quản lý, giám sát khi giao xe cho nhân viên

- Ứng dụng trong việc tìm kiếm, quản lý xe khi giao cho con cái, vợ chồng hoặc người thân

- Giúp tìm ra xe nhanh nhất trong trường hợp mất cắp

- Định vị xuyên suốt 24/24 trong trường hợp đặc thù riêng

- Lưu lại toàn bộ lịch sử hành trình di chuyển của xe

- Cho biết số lần dừng ở đâu, thời gian bao lâu, vị trí cụ thể như nào….






*2. Các thiết bị định vị ô tô khuyên dùng*
- *Định vị S2* chuyên dùng cho quản lý xe cá nhân. Ứng dụng để theo dõi, giám, sát con cái, vợ chồng, người yêu…

- *Định vị X7S* giá chỉ *1.490.000 VNĐ*. Tắt máy từ xa bằng 1 tin nhắn SMS, chống trộm và định vị cực tốt. Giúp lái xe an toàn hơn, sự lựa chọn hàng đầu cho bạn

- *Định vị không dây VT03D* giá chỉ *1.790.000 VNĐ*. Dùng pin không cần lắp đặt, dùng cho cả ô tô, xe máy, xe đạp điện, con người. Có nam châm hút cực mạnh, đơn giản ai cũng có thể dùng được.

_Để biết xe của mình nên dùng định vị ô tô nào. Quý vị hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua Hotline: 0975 883 811. Nhân viên tư vấn của Việt Tech sẵn sàng phục vụ quý vị._






*3. Chức năng của định vị ô tô*
- Xác định vị trí của xe chính xác tại đâu, thời điểm nào bằng chíp thu có độ nhạy cao.

- Xem lại lịch sử xe đã đi: lịch trình, số kilomet đã đi, số lần dừng đỗ, thời gian dừng đỗ…

- Chống trộm hiệu quả nhờ cảm biến rung đập, phát hiện xe bị mở khóa…. Hoặc lỡ may xe bị mất xe thì có thể tìm lại dễ dàng.

- Cài 3 số điện thoại để gửi cảnh báo nguy hiểm, tích hợp cả nút bấm ngoài để người dùng có thể bấm lại trong những trường hợp khẩn cấp.

- Ngắt nguồn từ xa chỉ bằng một tin nhắn SMS, cảnh báo và chống trộm hiệu quả.

- *Thiết bị định vị ô tô* có tích hợp khả năng nghe lén âm thanh xung quanh xe. Hỗ trợ tối đa người dùng về quản lý và chống trộm.

- Cảnh báo cho người dùng khi dây nguồn bị cắt.

- Có thể kết nối với nhiều thiết bị thông qua rất nhiều những cổng kết nối.

- Đối với những doanh nghiệp kinh doanh vận tải. *Lắp thiết bị định vị ô tô* có thể hỗ trợ nhà quản lý tính toán hiệu xuất kinh doanh của xe.

Với những tính năng ưu việt như vậy, định vị ô tô tại Hà Nội có thể giám sát và quản lý mọi vấn đề xung quanh phương tiện. Chắc chắn sau khi tìm hiểu những tính năng này thì quý khách sẽ muốn lắp ngay một thiết bị định vị cho mình. 

Thông tin chi tiết về định vị ô tô tại Hà Nội quý vị hãy liên hệ trực tiếp với Việt Tech. Chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn cho bạn cụ thể nhất


----------

